# The Official Who's Up Late Nite Thread!



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Just as it sounds...for you late niters only!

Well it is 4:10 AM here in wonderful Baltimore, Maryland. Anyone else anywhere still up and about?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm still kickin around at 4:11 in NY... but fuck it dude, I gotta leave @ 10 for buffalo (6+ hours drive)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1:50 in AZ


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

11:42 a.m. in TX


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Dry said:


> I'm still kickin around at 4:11 in NY... but fuck it dude, I gotta leave @ 10 for buffalo (6+ hours drive)


dry what you doin in buffalo??? oh yea, your on the road right now... hmmm, if you have a puter at your destination, hit me up!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

YO! who's still kickin?!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

its 2:30 here and im in for at least another hour most likely


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

3:30 here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I wanted to get 1000 posts just to see what happens.....I turn into a post freak lol and now I'm heading to bed....nite all catch ya in the A.M.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

3:38 AM here in Florida. I am an insomniac and just waitin till I can fall asleep . So, I am researching a few ideas for the Sentra right now.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Well is 2:39 in the am here in dark , and desolent Oklahoma, with no hope on the horizon.I will be here until 7 am ..SO there may be a lot of me talking to y self


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

workin another all niter?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Everynight from monday to sat morning..Except for last night i overslept and had to call in oh darn  .. Consequence though i have been up since six this morning..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that blows. can u get away with sleepin on the job any?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well its now 3 am...time to call it a night


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Woo Hooo! The Powerpuff Girls are on this late!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

4:05 here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a D.A.R.E. license plate, just thought i'd share that with the late night crew. 

4:11am here


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i have a big ass head ache right now.... its 3:10 here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> I have a D.A.R.E. license plate, just thought i'd share that with the late night crew.


lmfao..do we call that irony?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..that or a contradiction, hypocrit, something along those lines. 


Looks alot better than this.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol fucking stoners


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NickZac said:


> that blows. can u get away with sleepin on the job any?


yes sometimes, depends on where i am...There is a place i can go downstairs or sometimes I just sleep at the security desk.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

For a while I had to work standing up every second at Bockbuster Video. That blew. It made it so I hate movies. I quit. Or would that be quat?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Alright you dirty cocksuckers, this "fucking stoner" is off to bed. Goodnight! :asleep:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fuckin stoner


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone else have a Bart Simpson poster in their bedroom?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont have any posters in my room


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I used to, and it said "Cowabunga Dude!" on it and IIRC he was on a skateboard. BTW, did anyone catch the Simpson's tonight where Bart falls in love with the older chick? Classic.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damn....like uh, nobody is on at 5 AM


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I am , i just got back from a patrol, i kinda took a 15 min nap on it though so whats up..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's 3:05 and I just got home from gettin my freak on up in the club lol :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

5:07 and I'm going to bed finally good night cruel world!!!!!


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Damn. For some reason, I forgot to hit 'reply' earlier. :dumbass: 
I'm usually here from about midnight to 6 am. (just look at most of my posting times)

Here's a late shout out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the forum was dead last nite. their was one point when 3 ppl including me was on lol.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> the forum was dead last nite. their was one point when 3 ppl including me was on lol.


 yeah, it was pretty dead. I got off at like 3-4:00 and i didnt get to bed until 5. and i just woke up like an hour ago.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> yeah, it was pretty dead. I got off at like 3-4:00 and i didnt get to bed until 5. and i just woke up like an hour ago.


HA, thats sounds like what I did...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ok, where are all my late nite homies at?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm awake!! barely


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whats shakin?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im back from a night of playing poker...so what did i miss


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not much mate, not much


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Im back from a night of playing poker...so what did i miss


I've been wondering where you went...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I've been wondering where you went...


Thinking about me again :thumbup: 

but really i have been doing stuff all day so it kept me from my computer...I didnt do anything productive but it did kill a day of posting


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Thinking about me again :thumbup:
> 
> but really i have been doing stuff all day so it kept me from my computer...I didnt do anything productive but it did kill a day of posting


Yea...I was thinkin about you!
I'm gettin ready to go to bed


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Yea...I was thinkin about you!
> I'm gettin ready to go to bed


Thats ok, go get your sleep...im not going to stay online for too long, goodnight


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone up for the chat room?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hell yea

aim or nf?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NF
It's easier


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ok ppl, click the fockin chat button at top of NF toolbar


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Its 12:51am here am im finishing "Behind the Glory" George Forman!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its 2:56 here and im taking a shit.

gotta love wireless internet


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy crap, literally, i thought i was the only one who shat while talking on NF with my laptop!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

chatroom isnt working for me, might be a problem with my java application in Mozilla Firefox's browser...oh well


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nope, i do too. if i can get the timer to work i'll take a pic sometime.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chat rooms takes like 2 mins to load


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

It keeps disconnecting me saying my username is invalid or something, its too late for me to put any effort into anything so im just going to let it go for now.Maybe tomorrow i will try to figure it out.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

*Chiming in at the 4:20 bell..*

:loser: :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nice, its only 3:20 where i am right now but still....nice, by the way. Who are you again??? cant say your name rings a bell.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's still early here 1:44


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> it's still early here 1:44


crazy west coast people with your earlier times....well its now 3:45 and i need to get a little sleep so im heading out. Goodnight NF


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

3:50am and I still cant stop doing searches. yeah wireless Int. rules


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

4:55... just got back from a bonfire at the beach with an old friend and some ladies.

Cruised home with the sun rising behind the mountains.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Ranex said:


> 4:55... just got back from a bonfire at the beach with an old friend and some ladies.
> 
> Cruised home with the sun rising behind the mountains.


 beutiful... beutiful.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, it might be a little early for some people but where is the late night crew??? I see Flying V is on but what about Drift, NickZac, and the ever popular guitargoddess??? Dont tell me some of you actually found lives


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Only 2:34am here..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i havent


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> You forgot about me motha fucka! I'm here too!


Oh shit, my bad...so that makes 3 of us. Damn the boards are going to be dead tonight


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not if i can help it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hi, my name is bryan. i'm nocturnal.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi, I'm still awake or I'm some kind of zombie
but HERE I AM


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Well all right now we are starting to get some people in here


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

we should start up the chat.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea..I'm usually on at weird hours of the night


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

arrr here i be.... yarrrgh


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> Yea..I'm usually on at weird hours of the night


Just like the rest of us, thank god too because you give me someone else to talk to at 2 in the morning...you and all the other night owls of NF


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

*hoots like an owl* 
I'm lame


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2:40 in texas


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 2:40 in texas


same here, go midwest!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

2:36 here in IL 
Same as 2:40


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's only 12:38 here 
the night is just starting :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

> 2:36 here in IL


same here in houston. now we know your state.. 1 step closer


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> same here in houston. now we know your state.. 1 step closer


and you calling me the stalker...lol


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I said A LONG time ago that I live in IL, cuz I said I live south of Chi-town but alrighty :thumbup:


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

12:41 in cal


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its all good. just trying to do a friend ( who is a crappy stalker) a favor


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

aww..you love your creepy stalker pal.. You are a good friend!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> its all good. just trying to do a friend ( who is a crappy stalker) a favor


LOL, your too good


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> aww..you love your creepy stalker pal.. You are a good friend!


Shit, now im stuck with the creepy stalker title


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man i'll stalk her for u.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Shit, now im stuck with the creepy stalker title


I'm just givin ya crap ! You're a-Ok


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> man i'll stalk her for u.


Well i already have the title might as well earn it right


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

post number 92!

PC+1


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think it may be time to go to the chat room, anyone else interested?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'll go


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> I'm just givin ya crap ! You're a-Ok


I know, im just playing along


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just ate a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, MmMmMm!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

aww that makes me sad


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm there


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I'm there


aim? or the chat room on this site?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone wanna cyber? :kiss:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> aim? or the chat room on this site?


 no no, melancholia


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

chat room on this site, link att the top of the page


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah get to the chat room fockers :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

on my way


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

What's the name of it?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

no name it's the little link on the forums up on top that says "chat"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> anyone wanna cyber? :kiss:


Go find Jeong, i'm sure he'd want to. :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok guys, time for the late night crew to come out. Where is everyone??? Did Harris and Samo ban like half of OT or what???


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

a lot of people did get banned, i'm still here though.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm here! :banana:

go check out my Car project thread.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62590


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I'm here! :banana:
> 
> go check out my Car project thread.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62590


That looks like it could be more than just a summer project


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> That looks like it could be more than just a summer project


Naw, its just dirty. I just want to fix it up enough to run for a few days... have some fun with a big engine.

I'll know more when we do a good engine check.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

God, without skpstein, Flying V, irontom, and blank here the forums are dead tonight other than the few posts from sno. Where is guitargoddess??? If she was here at least there would be someone for me to throw all my attention towards and give me a good reason to be a post whore. Without the proper motivation I just cant seem to post as much


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

im here...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks folks.. I'll be here all night


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> God, without skpstein, Flying V, irontom, and blank here the forums are dead tonight other than the few posts from sno. Where is guitargoddess??? If she was here at least there would be someone for me to throw all my attention towards and give me a good reason to be a post whore. Without the proper motivation I just cant seem to post as much


well atleast i get a little bit of recognition for keeping the forums somewhat lively.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ressurection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

closed until 24 hour contest is over...scott's rule, sorry.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Well its kinda early, 12:18 here but im starten 'er up anyway. What's crackin world?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what up biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

whats crakalackin peeps


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

2:07 am


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

12:22 here going to bed so as not to waste all sunday sleeping
PEACE!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sleepin in on sunday is the thing to do..


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

finally going to bed. 4:30AM here. got an engine swap to do in 4 hours. Shit, gotta go to bed.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

whaddup foos. almost 4 here...drunk...again....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Awesome!!!

what ya drink?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

mostly beer, and some shots of who knows what. i can't really remember what happened..lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
OMG HI2U :waving:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i can't get back to sleep. it's almost 5 here. so it's not really late night it's early morning. today is my birthday, i'm 18 today, i feel like shit. i think i might have strep throat. this sucks, i wonder if i should still go to the cabin w/ my friend tomorow? i don't know what to do.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

4:50 here and i just got back from a party feeling good :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2:57am and I need beer . I haven't drank in 2 weeks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I just woke up, its 2:10 here, PM and a beer sounds good. My ass is sunburned and I don't know how.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

bump bump bump
thats the sound of the 15's as their blowin in the trunk


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i was thinking more along the lines of the rabbit childrens song


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

oh ok um... yea
we'll go with that then


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

oh nooow i seee


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

good night all


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

peace out homie


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

night apache


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have work tomorrow from 12-8 so i'm here for a little while. :hal::fluffy::banana:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

so how do think nismo is goona do tom


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

w3rd


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

naw, im busy making the nismo club go


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

MAn, there is nothing on Tv at this time of night...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

is sleep where you lay down some where and close your eyes

well not much then


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> so how do think nismo is goona do tom



It looks promising..

But if you read this, you'll see why I can't really participate. I probably will make an account just so if I ever decide to join later I can whore my ass of and look like an OG just like that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> MAn, there is nothing on Tv at this time of night...


www.nismoclub.com <lots of fun their!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

irontom said:


> It looks promising..
> 
> But if you read this, you'll see why I can't really participate. I probably will make an account just so if I ever decide to join later I can whore my ass of and look like an OG just like that.


heres to hoping :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

irontom said:


> It looks promising..
> 
> But if you read this, you'll see why I can't really participate. I probably will make an account just so if I ever decide to join later I can whore my ass of and look like an OG just like that.


Tom, just friggin join. Your presence is needed in OT.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

where is everyone


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

on AIM focker! :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damn u west coast ppl are up late...thou i guess its not really considered late their.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I was up till 3am. I think thats pretty late.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my mom let me stay up till midnight


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

It's not even late, yet! ... well, except if you're on the east coast.
I have to get up in the morning to do some shit... no super late nightin' for me.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah i havent been posting much as of late...maybe because i spend so much time talking to guitargoddess i have let my post whoring slide a little bit.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah i havent been posting much as of late...maybe because i spend so much time talking to guitargoddess i have let my post whoring slide a little bit.


 keep your priorities straight son!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> keep your priorities straight son!


LOL, i will try


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its 2:48 here!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> its 2:48 here!


only 1:48 here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well shit, it seems that although there are people on there isnt much posting going on so i am going to call it a night...see everyone tomorrow


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

well looks like im still awake. i guess


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm up too :fluffy:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am still up too...I just came home on a break from flipping burgers... LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im up...only cause i was at a chicks house, and now i have homework...noooooooo


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, here I sit....pondering what it would take to create a rift in space-time while simultaneously trying to pick out wheels for the soon to be deghettofied Sentra.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

No work tomorrow, sleep 'til whenever. I deserve it after slaving in a hot azz kitchen for 25+ hours on a holiday weekend.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

History Detectives is on PBS right now


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2am and I just finished for the night on some shit that I've been slackin on  


NF > Me  stupid post whore habits


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> History Detectives is on PBS right now


quantum leap is on sci-fi


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Opie in 'da house! 

Sup mang, I have insomnia tonight..

No Work > Work :thumbup:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

only 5 more posts to go till I hit 4500!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> only 5 more posts to go till I hit 4500!


..you mean 4600! :dumbass:

jk


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

irontom said:


> ..you mean 4600! :dumbass:
> 
> jk


Ok...so I am tired... I need some sleep, but not before I get a little closer to 5,000.Oh well, guess I'll go whore in the technical forums.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bumpity bump bump buuuuuuuuuuump!

Whos up? Forums be dead and I be bored.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

3.36 in miami, going on 420!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm up damn it!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea but its only like 10 on the west coast


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Almost 1am  ... I'll be up all night cause I got to take my parents to the air port at 4:30


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that's an early flight...almost 4 here now.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Im up because i have to uh ...umm...work


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm up still <|=]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

woohoo


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Motha fuckaz.. its Friday.. 4am.. where the fuck is everyone???? Only vsp3c and I are up!! WTF????


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im here and only for a second. And where i am its 6:15, no i didnt just wake up i havent gone to sleep yet. Dont know why, im bored out of my mind...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm finally up late so I can post on this damn thread :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

me too. got back from getting drunk around 1. now i'm bored.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its almost 4 oclock here...i cant sleep unless it's daytime.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

actually I always wake up between the hours of 2am and 3am. just this time I decided to get online instead of just watching TV


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wtf? why does that happen?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> wtf? why does that happen?


I have no idea, but I remember exactly when it started, November 9, 1996. The only time I don't wake up between 2am-3am is if I go to sleep at 2am. :thumbdwn: guess it's some sort of sleep disorder that da wife hates.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i must have some sleep disorder. my carcadian clocks are all out of whack. i cant sleep when i want to no matter how hard i try.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, i'm up late night b/c I worked until 2:30.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..and will be doing the same tomorrow.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

that blows. all last 4 posts.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i must have some sleep disorder. my carcadian clocks are all out of whack. i cant sleep when i want to no matter how hard i try.


I use a form of self hypnosis to get to sleep. I just relax and let my mind wander, you know random thoughts and stuff. Then after a while, I start to back track my thought trying to remember them all. It usually puts me to sleep on at least the second try, but I'll still wake up between 2am-3am.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whatever happened to the game? we need more trivia.

here's one...name 4 of the top 10 deadly snakes.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I use a form of self hypnosis to get to sleep. I just relax and let my mind wander, you know random thoughts and stuff. Then after a while, I start to back track my thought trying to remember them all. It usually puts me to sleep on at least the second try, but I'll still wake up between 2am-3am.


 odd... I do that shit too.. seriously


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> odd... I do that shit too.. seriously


yeah but you also catch instead of pitch  J/K


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I gotta stay up because I work all night sunday night I want to be ready for it


yawn but I am so fucking tired lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I use a form of self hypnosis to get to sleep. I just relax and let my mind wander, you know random thoughts and stuff. Then after a while, I start to back track my thought trying to remember them all. It usually puts me to sleep on at least the second try, but I'll still wake up between 2am-3am.


Never tried smoking cheeba, huh? That put yer ass right to sleep, and you wouldn't wake up either.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fine, we wont play trivia lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> Never tried smoking cheeba, huh? That put yer ass right to sleep, and you wouldn't wake up either.


Dude, even when high and/or drunk I still wake up. But the job now frowns on hitting da blunt.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

With a name like Hendrix, you probably felt obligated to smoke at one time or another.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> With a name like Hendrix, you probably felt obligated to smoke at one time or another.


LMAO, fock you bish :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao dude you ever realize how much edit is a best freind until you use it when you are drunk????????


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao dude you ever realize how much edit is a best freind until you use it when you are drunk????????


take your drunk ass to bed bish


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao not yet not until I feel I can stay asleep at least until 6pm


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well hey guys ayall be good I gfootta lay down my head is throbbing in be good andds stay safge


godf im' messded up nightj


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well hey guys ayall be good I gfootta lay down my head is throbbing in be good andds stay safge
> 
> 
> godf im' messded up nightj


damn bishes can never hold their alcohol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> damn bishes can never hold their alcohol


lol night


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmmm..its 5:05 am and damn I dont feel like sleeping yet! :thumbup: 

Nissan Forums is what's been keeping me up haha.

Nite!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well I was up for a while and I guess it's time to go back to bed.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

haha, i'm still up...realy nothing to say......blah blah blah. ....fluffytime!!!!! :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: wow i think i need help...or bed...or help in bed :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: no bed.....goodnight :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

its 10:44am arizona time and i didn't sleep all night.. what did i do?? whore the internet on 240sx info and played gunbound


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Fuck, i got back an hour later then i expected and missed everyone. Oh well, guess i will see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

5:32AM, I can't sleep


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2:34am, goin to sleep right now. after pwning nismoclub.com, i'm pretty tired.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

6:19 am. can't fall asleep. was up till about 5 playing SC with my friends  and now i'm jsut bored. imma see wut i can do.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ya its 5.24 now and im also up like a dumb ass 

but my kids gona be up in about an hour so i might as well stay up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

7:40 a.m. this is when i would wake up for school... wow...

damn i just played a 40 min game of sc hardcore game!!! anyone wanna see it? i saved the replay


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well it's 844 am here I know that dosen't sound late it's more like morning but I had to work last night and I am so freaking tired so this classifies at late to me lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its almost 9 now. and i'm still goin strong, getting very sleepy though. we'll see when i go to sleep


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hardy harr harrrrrr


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NickZac said:


> hardy harr harrrrrr


ha, not even that late here...just now going out to have some fun


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

so hows the rain in maryland??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> so hows the rain in maryland??


I hate rain but my new Yoko ES100s dont mind as I cruise through the water. It's 1:20 here now. And rain is definately over rated. How's WA?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got new tires yesterday....went from busted ass kumho supras to the toyo proxe fz4's...man, the difference is unreal!!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Just finished my research paper for english class. 12:28 here in san diego.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Just finished my research paper for english class. 12:28 here in san diego.



Summer Classes :thumbdwn:

I cram all mine in during fall/winter/spring so I can enjoy the summer.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i am bored as hell and am probably calling it a night... nothing else going down... it is 2:24 here in Iowa


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got new tires yesterday....went from busted ass kumho supras to the toyo proxe fz4's...man, the difference is unreal!!



I went from Wanli to Proxie FZ4's. I know what you're saying about the difference and I agree.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

hmmmm...as usual..Im working...
PC+1


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only 1:54 over hurrr


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

4:25 here, I most likely will not get much sleep tonight either


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I hate rain but my new Yoko ES100s dont mind as I cruise through the water. It's 1:20 here now. And rain is definately over rated. How's WA?


well...during the day it was sunny right now at 2:35am its 70...when i went out earlier it was 80...forecast says mid 90s (lol) and chance of rain (lol).  i need bed


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I hate rain but my new Yoko ES100s dont mind as I cruise through the water. It's 1:20 here now. And rain is definately over rated. How's WA?


a lil late on this but wa sux 

cept the wheather is like 70s all day long and its been sunny kinda
god I mis the southwest 
oh and its 411 right now and I go back to work in about 3 hours so umm I guess well see how many walls I go through on my forklift today


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got off at around 3 to go to sleep... its not 6:15 and i haven't fallen asleep yet


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i got off at around 3 to go to sleep... its not 6:15 and i haven't fallen asleep yet



then quit jackin!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

studeringaaron said:


> a lil late on this but wa sux
> 
> cept the wheather is like 70s all day long and its been sunny kinda
> god I mis the southwest
> oh and its 411 right now and I go back to work in about 3 hours so umm I guess well see how many walls I go through on my forklift today


you must be in seattle then  Wenatchee is nice and warm and sunny all day long...its 91 right now at 2pm (yeah iknow its not late night but i had to respond to this)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its not late here, but ill still write in it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

w3rd. its 1 am


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

it is about midnight-0-one here.... fun fun....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its 12:01 here


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

....10:06 :fluffy:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

10:14...but i'll be up till 2-3 am on this damn thang!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Whattup man, I see you used to post alot when I search through the threads back from when you first joined. I joined in April when I first bought the car but never really started participating until late '03 when the modifications began. Then moved into the OT section and have made it my home. 


1:19am (alarm set for 7am) :asleep:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Buahahaha only 10:30 here. Gotta love the west coast. Oh btw your a troll Tom..........


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Behind every successful man is a woman, behind her is his wife.

Groucho Marx

10 till 1am


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

irontom said:


> ^Whattup man, I see you used to post alot when I search through the threads back from when you first joined. I joined in April when I first bought the car but never really started participating until late '03 when the modifications began. Then moved into the OT section and have made it my home.
> 
> 
> 1:19am (alarm set for 7am) :asleep:


i stay out of OT now unless i've got a ton of free time. im a busy man y'know. used to be a post whore...im over it.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

What's money? A man is a success if he gets up in the morning and goes to bed at night and in between does what he wants to do.

Bob Dylan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> What's money? A man is a success if he gets up in the morning and goes to bed at night and in between does what he wants to do.
> 
> Bob Dylan



nice.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

1:34 am, damn I wish I was tired, I gotta go to work in 5 hours!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i wish i had to go to work in 5 hrs. i got no more money


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wish i didnt have to go to work and didnt need money haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, theres the thing though. No work = no money= no sex= sad. very very sad


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Flying V said:


> haha, theres the thing though. No work = no money= no sex= sad. very very sad


hmm...no money= no sex.....shall i really go there?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I went to bed early last night: 2:00AM.

I had 4 classes yesterday. 1-hour class in the morning, then 3 back-to-back 2-hour classes. Plus, my late class dragged on an extra half-hour b/c of al the material. That makes 7.5hours of class on Tue.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i had mad craving for some beer
so i drank 5 in like 30 mins
then i was real tired
so i went to sleep


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...its 11am...im up early


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i woke up at 9am.......


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

up @ 10:30...g2g 2 work @ 11:30. im glad my mamcita wrote me a little email. that's the only reason im online right now.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

11:30 batches. report and go to chat


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nothing really to chat about...except that it got very got today


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Go Here Late-Night Bishes!


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

hey i cant get on that chat thingy and im up late..lol

oh wells shitty buzz for me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

w3rd


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

irontom said:


> Go Here Late-Night Bishes!


damnit, for some reason nissan's chat doesnt work for me. It always gives me a message that my user name is invalid and that i have been disconnected. Its the correct username. I dont know why it doesnt work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn it. I decided to do a load of laundry tonite and I figured I'd do my blanket, sheets, etc. since I haven't switched them out in awhile. SO now I'm stuck here waiting for the drier to finish up with my blanket.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

how sad, no blanky


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it jus finished up. I got my blanky back and it's all nice and warm from the drier.


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> damnit, for some reason nissan's chat doesnt work for me. It always gives me a message that my user name is invalid and that i have been disconnected. Its the correct username. I dont know why it doesnt work


yeppers that is exactly what it says to me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

240sxy said:


> yeppers that is exactly what it says to me


try again, u should join


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it jus finished up. I got my blanky back and it's all nice and warm from the drier.


warm night wrapped up with the favorite blanky...almost makes me want to do laundry :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

NickZac said:


> try again, u should join


No dice buddie 

still tells me the same error..
do i need some passw3rd of ne thing?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ BAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHA nice sno


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ^ BAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHA nice sno


 he needed me to be able to do that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dum dum dum dum dummmm!

2:34 here in md


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

only 1:34 here in KS


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ding ding ding ! im here! like always.. its 1:41


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im living an hour ahead of u hahahahaha


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

where the hell is the FPR on the spec-v?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Fpr?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

front page report?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

fucking paige roberts?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

haha the fuel pressure regulator


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> haha the fuel pressure regulator


WHOA...wrong forum and topic to place that question.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> WHOA...wrong forum and topic to place that question.


yea, its too late for tech questions...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah but u guys are up late


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wow. noob. try the tech section. and edit your post so that NicZac and I look like morons


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> wow. noob. try the tech section. and edit your post so that NicZac and I look like morons


lmao


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

dude it's all fun and games i'm just at a stand still without finding it and i want to finish this tonight. we cool


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

the haha was i thought u guys were fucking around not dissing you.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> dude it's all fun and games i'm just at a stand still without finding it and i want to finish this tonight. we cool


 i never said we wernt. you havent proven yourself worthy of my mighty smitting yet. it'll will come. Im easy though, altima8GA is the worst when it comes to flamming. 


wait till morning, you'll do a better job. also, find a mech. manual


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> altima8GA is the worst when it comes to flamming.



he does have quite a talent...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah i'm probaby gunna have to go to nissan tomorrow and get the damn 100 dollar manuel. the cheap ones arent out yet. sorry about posting in the wrong place but it's just not obvious to me where the other sections are. why don't these options come up when I try to make a thread?

Man so close just need to find the fpr.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i never said we wernt. you havent proven yourself worthy of my mighty smitting yet. it'll will come. Im easy though, altima8GA is the worst when it comes to flamming.
> 
> 
> wait till morning, you'll do a better job. also, find a mech. manual


Oh smite me all mighty smitter!!! damn that was a pretty good movie...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Oh smit me all might smitter!!!


smit me?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> smit me?


yeah, i read the mighty smitter and it made me think of that quote from Bruce Almighty


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah, i read the almighty smitter and it made me think of that quote from Bruce Almighty


so you mean smite? lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

King grammAr has returned from exile


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> so you mean smite? lol


shit, its late and i cant type...it has been fixed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> edit your post so that NicZac and I look like morons


do it, this is OT, we need a good laugh.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well i am out for the night i guess. See everyone tomorrow im sure.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, im back...i tried to go to sleep but it didnt work. God damn insomnia


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Bet you cant guess why im up...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Bet you cant guess why im up...


ummmm...work


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

You win a prize you can help me kill notanotherhonda..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> You win a prize you can help me kill notanotherhonda..


woot, a prize...but wait, kill notanotherhonda??? he didnt try to e-pimp on my girl(I dont really have one unless you count guitargoddess but thats a little different). I think you can handle that one on your own. I say get nissangirl200sx to distract him while you sneak up from behind.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Good plan . I like the way you think , i think i will use my maglite and oh maybe ...cave in his skull , or knock out all his teeth.But i dont hold grudges against people who hit on my girl..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ... i dont hold grudges against people who hit on my girl..


yeah i just like to give a good backhand to there face. That shuts them up pretty fast, then they look at me funny because they cant believe i just bitch smacked them...LOL. Actually not really, i never worry about other people too much.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah I know she would'nt ever go with it , but it still aggervates me that people do it sometimes.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Yeah I know she would'nt ever go with it , but it still aggervates me that people do it sometimes.


she's a girl in OT. Cant be helped but i know what your saying


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooga booga


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ooga booga


Holy shit kid. Isnt way past your bedtime???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only 2 over here.. plus i dont' sleep


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> only 2 over here.. plus i dont' sleep


Oh yeah, crazy arizona people and your earlier times


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

So, whats everyone up to tonight??? Im bored out of my mind right now listening to music and not sleeping.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

im working as usual and thinking about what im gonna get Alex for her birthday and the next tattoo im getting.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> im working as usual and thinking about what im gonna get Alex for her birthday and the next tattoo im getting.


Well your being more productive than i am. Thats not hard to do but still...its something.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I think this is the latest Ive stayed up in a while..

Right now Im thinking of what to do for today and thinking about when the hell Im going to get my new tires/rims.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I think this is the latest Ive stayed up in a while..
> 
> Right now Im thinking of what to do for today and thinking about when the hell Im going to get my new tires/rims.


I have a crazy idea why dont you go get them today .It kills two birds with one stone..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I have a crazy idea why dont you go get them today .It kills two birds with one stone..


Yea Ill just put them on my imaginary credit card! =D


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I think this is the latest Ive stayed up in a while..
> 
> Right now Im thinking of what to do for today and thinking about when the hell Im going to get my new tires/rims.


Just dont do what i did in decided what rims to buy. I ended up getting 2 sets and after looking at both i decided i didnt like either. So they both sat in my garage for like a year before i sold them with a set of Mechelin Pilot Sport tires...now my rims are back to stock for a while


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Just dont do what i did in decided what rims to buy. I ended up getting 2 sets and after looking at both i decided i didnt like either. So they both sat in my garage for like a year before i sold them with a set of Mechelin Pilot Sport tires...now my rims are back to stock for a while


Yea Ill try not to do that hehe. I gotta get ones that will actually stay on the car for a while instead of me looking at them and then saying 'ehh to ugly go in the garage'.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Yea Ill try not to do that hehe. I gotta get ones that will actually stay on the car for a while instead of me looking at them and then saying 'ehh to ugly go in the garage'.


It was an impulse thing really. I knew a shop that was going out of business and went there, looked around, couldnt decide what to get...ended up getting both. Got the tires for free from when i worked at the BMW dealership. I really would like a good set of gunmetal grey 5 spoke but dont have any money right now.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

mmmm BMW


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> It was an impulse thing really. I knew a shop that was going out of business and went there, looked around, couldnt decide what to get...ended up getting both. Got the tires for free from when i worked at the BMW dealership. I really would like a good set of gunmetal grey 5 spoke but dont have any money right now.


Yea thats how it usually is..you dont know what to buy so you buy both. Theres so many rims out there, I dont even know really what kind to get anymore..black has recently appealed to me but who knows, people have suggested a dark gold kind of color but err haha. Yea money sucks, Im broke to. :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> mmmm BMW


Yeah, it was good...gave me the chance to drive every Bimmer known to man. Even got to sit in a Ferrari F40, guy wouldnt let me drive it but still.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I wanna M3..That is my dream car , well other than a Skyline of course


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Yea thats how it usually is..you dont know what to buy so you buy both. Theres so many rims out there, I dont even know really what kind to get anymore..black has recently appealed to me but who knows, people have suggested a dark gold kind of color but err haha. Yea money sucks, Im broke to. :thumbup:


I thought about these for a while


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I dont like em , just something about them I dunno..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I wanna M3..That is my dream car , well other than a Skyline of course


I would love an M3, they are so much fun to drive. The newest ones are kind of shacky though...the SMG paddle shift is really shaddy, tends to break a lot. I would get one with a 5 speed though!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I thought about these for a while


Not bad, not bad. Carefully think about them though..cause you could find ones that are even better looking.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I dont like em , just something about them I dunno..


Well without the red center cap they look really good in person. And on my dark green car with the windows tinted i think they would look good.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

If i really had money i would get a set of these in gunmetal or black...but i dont have 3k to spend on wheels


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> If i really had money i would get a set of these in gunmetal or black...but i dont have 3k to spend on wheels


haha me neither and plus 3k is to damn much anyway hehe.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah 3k is a lot to drop for a set of rims


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, well i think im going to try to sleep again. I will most likely be back but who knows, maybe a good drink could help put me out.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Vodka!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha vodka for sure! =D


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i never sleep


----------



## ExplicitLyrics (Jul 16, 2004)

keep the party goin!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stfu noob...hhahah jk


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bump dammit bump! no one is saying jack crap tonite!

o btw i wanna turbo my v spec!

george bush is a democrat!

honda rawks!

SOMEBODY SAY SUMTHIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im involved in another conversation right now so im a little busy...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

psh


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

NickZac said:


> bump dammit bump! no one is saying jack crap tonite!
> 
> o btw i wanna turbo my v spec!
> 
> ...


Are you talking


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Are you talking


I AAM!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

report to chat...bishes!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xt_out said:


> report to chat...bishes!


damn str8


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

xt_out said:


> report to chat...bishes!


chat never works for me...it never has


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one oh clock.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

Shit i leaned my head back and fell asleep ,and im at work.BoxBro I grant you my powersof sleep.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

2:21 and im still goin


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

1:35 do you guys like saki? that stuff is awesome whenit's served hot!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> Shit i leaned my head back and fell asleep ,and im at work.BoxBro I grant you my powersof sleep.


Ah, why thank you...i might just try out my new powers right now.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im still here.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> im still here.


whats up


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

2:51 and still runnin strong


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> whats up


 nice bowl o' cheerios


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

four oh clock off to bed.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

talk or chat, either or


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nothings on tv at 230...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've got south park here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

south park marathon


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

werd


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

w3rd


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ x2


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mtv....jesus. i hate it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

same here. i like viva la bam
thats it


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

REPOT TO CHAT BISHES. thats what us late ngihters do. u know yer too tired to learn about your cars...thats why you're in OT. if u want some interesting convo...join me.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

xt_out said:


> REPOT TO CHAT BISHES. thats what us late ngihters do. u know yer too tired to learn about your cars...thats why you're in OT. if u want some interesting convo...join me.


that almost rhymes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> that almost rhymes


its 2:30 PM! not AM!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hahaha


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NickZac said:


> its 2:30 PM! not AM!


actually its not even noon yet for me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

330 pm...just woke up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehehe, close to 2k posts


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you're laggin behind


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im workin on it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

closer and closer


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not gonna catch me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im talking to my new wife- nissangurl200sx on aim haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im talking to my new wife- nissangurl200sx on aim haha


good for you :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tryin to lay the tommy love on her hahahahahaha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> tryin to lay the tommy love on her hahahahahaha


LOL, you have even further to drive then i do with guitargoddess...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this is true...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this is true...


I say we get a collection for anyone who has met a girl here on NF so we can all just fly somewhere and meet. We can just use the video money to pay everyone back :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

it says she's offline. btw, how is goddess. havent seen her on in awhile


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I say we get a collection for anyone who has met a girl here on NF so we can all just fly somewhere and meet. We can just use the video money to pay everyone back :cheers:



damn thats a good ass idea. me and nissangurl20sx can contribute a few hours haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> it says she's offline. btw, how is goddess. havent seen her on in awhile


She is Ok. She doesnt really post here any more. To tell you the truth i dont think she gets on NF except to see if i left her any PM's. She got kind of tired of some people on here, i am not sure who because i never asked but i guess it really doesnt matter.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> She is Ok. She doesnt really post here any more. To tell you the truth i dont think she gets on NF except to see if i left her any PM's. She got kind of tired of some people on here, i am not sure who because i never asked but i guess it really doesnt matter.



nah...sound slike she's seeing other guys haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats true


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nah...sound slike she's seeing other guys haha


maybe, but i talk to her on MSN almost everynight. I only send her PM's if i dont think i will be able to catch her online.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are yall "e-dating"?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, aww how cute. i wonder if they e-fuck


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> are yall "e-dating"?


LOL...no I wouldnt say that. Not that i would mind, I wish we did live closer to each other so we could get together.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> haha, aww how cute. i wonder if they e-fuck



also known as jacking off to computer images


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> also known as jacking off to computer images


Something you know a lot about isnt it???...j/k


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Something you know a lot about isnt it???...j/k



owned  haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

attempted burn that failed!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> attempted burn that failed!



whats that mean


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont know


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that was a wasted post...how many times have i told you not to waste a post?!?!?!?!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i dont know


Sounds likes it time for you to go to bed...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont talk to your mom like that. does your bitch ass wanna get two weeks being grounded. hows about three?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH i got owned in your sig...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, momma knows best


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH i got owned in your sig...


LOL....Oh shit, thats funny


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its ok..ill get you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mommy still pwns you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nope...your my bitch


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

your profile pwns me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damn, you guys did some whoring damage while i took a shower


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, to your mom


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> damn, you guys did some whoring damage while i took a shower


thats what we do best...but Flying V and NotAnotherHonda seem to be better at it.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont care what anyone says, your momma jokes are still funny


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> damn, you guys did some whoring damage while i took a shower



he started it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:kiss:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

did you take any pics while you were in the shower?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> did you take any pics while you were in the shower?


Nissangirl200sx is obviously offline and you are getting deperate arnt you???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Nissangirl200sx is obviously offline and you are getting deperate arnt you???



oh, shes on AIM...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, you're soo bored


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> oh, shes on AIM...


I guess you are better at multi tasking then. When i am talking to guitargoddess i just stop posting here...takes too much effort.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shes lookin at plane tickets to come to florida and see me haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha lair


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> did you take any pics while you were in the shower?


many


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

:showpics:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like the sigs lol!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> :showpics:



quit mowin another mans lawn


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dont be jealous son


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL, yeah im calling liar on the plane ticket thing. But if she is really on AIM tell her I say HI. She will have no clue who i am but who cares.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, how about you Message her yourself


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> LOL, yeah im calling liar on the plane ticket thing. But if she is really on AIM tell her I say HI. She will have no clue who i am but who cares.


her: god damn tickets are expensive 
her : the cheapest one i found was $268 
her: wtf 
her: damn i thought they were like 150 or somethin..was like that last time


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> her: god damn tickets are expensive
> her : the cheapest one i found was $268
> her: wtf
> her: damn i thought they were like 150 or somethin..was like that last time


ok. simple as this. a road trip is calling your name. answer.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> haha, how about you Message her yourself


I dont know, i guess i am not a big fan of randomly messages girls on aim at 2:37 in the morning. Tends to cause problems like yelling, who the fuck are you, lawsuit...you know, normal stuff like that.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hmm...I really dont think this is everyones business :thumbup: 

wanna get bitch slapped?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hah, road trips are nice. when you can afford the gas and dont have to use your friend as a whore to make enough money to drive home.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> ok. simple as this. a road trip is calling your name. answer.


yeah, figure out how long it would take to drive. I figured it would take me 10 hours to drive to Illinois. I could do that when i get a little more cash in my pocket.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmm...I really dont think this is everyones business :thumbup:
> 
> wanna get bitch slapped?


one word...5 letters

















OWNED


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> hah, road trips are nice. when you can afford the gas and dont have to use your friend as a whore to make enough money to drive home.


if ya run outta cash to get home, then u just take up new residency. i cann ROAD TRIP!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmm...I really dont think this is everyones business :thumbup:
> 
> wanna get bitch slapped?


Ouch...i mean...ouch


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hmmm...

NO. =)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, i wish man. I'd already be in colorado


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> haha, i wish man. I'd already be in colorado


why colorado?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> why colorado?


thats what I was wondering...WTF, ok now im lost. Not the first time and wont be the last im sure


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> why colorado?



the only think in colorada is mary swanson...

wheres that from??


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dumb and dumber.

because i road triped to colorado last summer and had to have my dad send me some more money because i was out. i should have stayed


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the only think in colorada is mary swanson...
> 
> wheres that from??


Samsonite!!! I was way off...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> dumb and dumber.
> 
> because i road triped to colorado last summer and had to have my dad send me some more money because i was out. i should have stayed


once again, why road trip to colorado?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Iou


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

moutains and mountain roads


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cause the east coast hates him


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mountaineering, fun with my friends. getting away from home. Mountain biking. 10,00 reasons why i went


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cause the east coast hates him


 dont make mommy mad tommy, you'll get a time out. and for the last time, no speeding


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im still up. Right now its 3:36am east coast. I slept from 5pm till 8:30 and cant sleep. And damn im hungry, but ill prolly be going to bed soon, so I dont want to eat.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> tommy, i promise ill tll you why im going to colorado if you promise not to tell...im going to go meet a few of my friends with tight spandex and mountain bikes. we all plan on having casual sex on one of colorados highest (and nippiest) peaks, then make out under the cool colorodian sky



hmmm


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Only 2:50 here in the midwest


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i guess you guys missed my above post??


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

No, i caught it...i just didnt reply to it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> No, i caught it...i just didnt reply to it.



suuuuure ya did


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> suuuuure ya did


yeah...i did. Wait a minute...didnt you say you were going to bed just a second ago. What couldnt leave all the fun, or maybe nissangirl200sx told you not to go to bed yet??? are you already whipped???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> maybe nissangirl200sx told you not to go to bed yet??? are you already whipped???



pussy whipped....





minus the pussy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> pussy whipped....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and without the pussy its just sad really. At least you would have an excuse that guys could understand with you being pussy whipped.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wuaaaaaaa boring


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> wuaaaaaaa boring


yep, who would have thought that 3:22 would be so boring without alcohol involved???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im only up cause im eating...macaroni too...haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Im up because i played in a poker tournament, came back. Checked to see if guitargoddess was on...she wasnt ...and now am drinking a lot of mountain dew livewire.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sounds like your the one whose whipped...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sounds like your the one whose whipped...


Yep, Ill admit it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you met her in person?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm whores still awake?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

theres nothin else to do...i cant sleep


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

that makes 2 of us


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

juvenile is overwith...whats he doing


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you met her in person?


No, god would i ever like to though. I promised her that i would see her as soon as i could though. My money situation is actually in the negative so i cant really take a road trip anywhere. Sounds kind of crazy doesnt it??? I never thought i would meet someone as cool as her online and actually want to drive 10 hours just to see her. It turns out we had a lot in common.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this chick nissangurl200sx is really gonna do it...i think. im gonna help pay for her ticket


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this chick nissangurl200sx is really gonna do it...i think. im gonna help pay for her ticket


REALLY!!! wow, thats cool man.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dude 10 hours drive? i would fucking sell my TV, PS2 and other shit get some gas money out of that and GO!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> dude 10 hours drive? i would fucking sell my TV, PS2 and other shit get some gas money out of that and GO!


Im going to do it, dont get me wrong. It just might take a month before i can go. I need to get back to manhattan and start getting my poker business set up before i can really do anything.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i would help you out bro, but my mom just had a baby yesterday, and i spend some massive cash, never thought baby's are so expensive!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

poker business? awesome


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> i would help you out bro, but my mom just had a baby yesterday, and i spend some massive cash, never thought baby's are so expensive!!!


nah, its cool...thanks though. With both of us not going to school it wont be that hard to get together sometime.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> poker business? awesome


yeah it should be fun...and i should make some good money at it as well. Us college kids need something to do while we drink, might as well be playing cards.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, must have RB by august!!!!!!! >_<


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I think we lost Tommy...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I think we lost Tommy...


Yep, lost Tommy...Selina is still on but im sure thats not for long. Looks like Loki is running out of things to post although thats hard to believe and its now 4:00 here. I think im about to call it a night due to lack of interest


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i was at another thread......you guys are too slow so i stoped

btw.......any ideas where i can get some cheap but good front bumpers when i set an intercooler?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> i was at another thread......you guys are too slow so i stoped
> 
> btw.......any ideas where i can get some cheap but good front bumpers when i set an intercooler?


I dont think its so much that we are slow...we just lost 2 of the bigger post whores for the night in Flying V and NotAnotherHonda...as for the front bumpers try www.gounddynamics.com ...i really like the Type M-Sport (B VERSION) bumper they have. Looks good with an intercooler stuffed in there.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cool, yeah i havent whored here in a long as time.......i need another 24 hours WHORE competition!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> cool, yeah i havent whored here in a long as time.......i need another 24 hours WHORE competition!


yeah thats pretty much the only reason i have over 1000 posts right now.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you remember that day? my 865 post!!!!! hahaha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> you remember that day? my 865 post!!!!! hahaha


LOL...yeah i only had 343. I think i stopped as soon as i hit the 1k mark for my posts.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i havent posted for like HELLA days.......i hella whored at NC posted 1k in like less than 2 weeks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Loki said:


> i havent posted for like HELLA days.......i hella whored at NC posted 1k in like less than 2 weeks


Since i play poker almost everynight then come back and talk to guitargoddess i really havent posted as much during the night as i usually do. When i get back to manhattan i will most likely post a lot when im bored. Which will be like everyday im not running the poker down there. I also think im going to pick up my guitar again. Its been like 5 years since i have played and i want to start to learn again.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, now im really calling it a night...its 4:20 here, good number and all but i am sober as hell which means i am actually a little tired at this time. I will catch everyone tomorrow (although i think Loki is the only one on right now)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cool, my friend plays in a rock band, well more of a like DARK/HEavy Metal band, but i write like love song lyrics and stuff, so he plays that when hes around with just our friends by the beach and some gals :fluffy:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

its only like 2:50 here but i'm tired so i think i'll go to bed soon
PC+1


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

6:22 and still kickin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just woke up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's still early here so I'm not really up that late  :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> it's still early here so I'm not really up that late  :fluffy:


3 am here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok im here. What did i miss???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Ok im here. What did i miss???


nadda, i got here half hour ago or so and its been L A M E


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> nadda, i got here half hour ago or so and its been L A M E


well shit, where is NotAnotherHonda and nissangirl200sx??? or Flying V and Loki??? or even drift...wtf??? Ok, i have an idea...we could liven things up by having nismoprincess show that piercing that we all want to see :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im back im back. i was out cleaning the car


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im back im back. i was out cleaning the car


I am going to do that tomorrow i think. It really needs it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where the fuck is flyingv and holy shit, a clit piercing! fuckin owieee! genital piercing must hurt. i dont care how much better the sex is, no needle is going through my penis. ive been got std tested a few times and that is one of the most painful experiences ever. i can only imagine a needle hurts more than a cue tip.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how exactly do they test for std's?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> where the fuck is flyingv and holy shit, a clit piercing! fuckin owieee! genital piercing must hurt. i dont care how much better the sex is, no needle is going through my penis. ive been got std tested a few times and that is one of the most painful experiences ever. i can only imagine a needle hurts more than a cue tip.


It may have hurt but it seems to me that if she was willing to go threw that pain she would want to show it off :thumbup: but yeah i prefer no show objects any where near my dick.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol I don't think it would be a good idea having pics of my clit floating around the net :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> how exactly do they test for std's?


they put a q tip that expands up your penis. twice. if you get tested, dont take a piss for about a week after or else you will think you have gonnoreah.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck that shit...im not getting tested


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> lol I don't think it would be a good idea having pics of my clit floating around the net :fluffy:


awww...come on, we can keep it between the people in OT. Or maybe just the late night crew. You could always e-mail it to me!!! :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> awww...come on, we can keep it between the people in OT. Or maybe just the late night crew. You could always e-mail it to me!!! :cheers:



as long as we can see it through all the hair haha jk


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

testing is important. and a random picutre of a clit pierced is just wel random. what happens when you go to the airport?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> testing is important. and a random picutre of a clit pierced is just wel random. what happens when you go to the airport?


Ah see but its not just a random pierced clit...its nismoprincess's pierced clit!!! The OT member that we all know and love.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

did i miss something??? whats all this rucus about a clit? i wanna see clit dammit


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> did i miss something??? whats all this rucus about a clit? i wanna see clit dammit


In the "Show me your piercings" thread nismoprincess admitted to having a clit piercing...then i think someone mentioned that she might show it to us. But alas it doesnt look like she is going to  but again nismoprincess...feel free to e-mail any pictures of yourself that you would like :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...but too bad im e-taken HAHAHAHHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


>


Hello!!! i swear she can go from hot to not then back again so fast its crazy.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

she must be cloned!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey Loki, whats up...the forum is looking pretty dead. I think NotAnotherHonda and nissangirl200sx are most likey involved in there own conversation which is fine but there isnt shit going on here.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nothing on tv :thumbdwn:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> nothing on tv :thumbdwn:


no kidding...not only that i am the only one on the forums posting anything. I feel so alone  ...well except for you nismoprincess :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol yeah where is everyone


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> lol yeah where is everyone


No clue, guess that means we can run around naked around the forums :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im goin to bed...3 werds died, and so did a part of OT...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im goin to bed...3 werds died, and so did a part of OT...


Its not dead yet!!! it can never die!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

come on lets keep it alive..haha.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> come on lets keep it alive..haha.


Its not going to die, and its not going to be locked either. At least I hope not


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yea id get pretty pissed if they locked it..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> yea id get pretty pissed if they locked it..


LOL...yeah you and about a dozen other people from OT. I mean some peoples whole post counts come from that thread


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha I know half of mine did. :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha I know half of mine did. :thumbup:


LOL, just wait until the next 24 hour post whore contest comes around. The winner of the last one had 898 posts in 1 day. That will help pad a count nicely. that or just stick around with the late night crew and get your posts that way.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ok, well it seems that the forums is dead beyond my repair for the night so i am heading out. Goodnight nissangirl200sx, Loki, nismoprincess, NotAnotherHonda, NickZac...see most of you tomorrow im sure.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

good night..ill see you around tomorrow.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Its not dead yet!!! it can never die!!!


they are threating banninations...i dont wanna get banned, so im not taking any chances


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bump 1:46 here, just got home 15 mins ago. on the good side i think i may have found my life's love (awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww)....well not really but either a good g/f or hookup. on the bad side i was at denny's and everyone who got this new taco thing is now feeling ill..me included


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, well im back on for the night. Its about 1 right now and i just got back home.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

just woke up.......again and its whatever time I says it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think i got food poisioning


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've just gotta shit


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I dont know why but I like the night time better than the day time?


----------



## BB Turbo (Jul 14, 2004)

Same here. But i've got shit to do in the morning so im off to :asleep:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

because you associate day time with work and stuff of the like and night time with play...



























ing with yourself


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

you might be getting somewhere with that.:banana:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

So like why are the forums so dead right now...did i miss everything??? Flying V , NickZac , Ninety-Nine SE-L , NissanGirl2ooSX , NotAnotherHonda , wish.i.had.a.nissan are all online.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

thier just lookin around,try 3 werds forum


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im here partially


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> So like why are the forums so dead right now...did i miss everything??? Flying V , NickZac , Ninety-Nine SE-L , NissanGirl2ooSX , NotAnotherHonda , wish.i.had.a.nissan are all online.



i was on the phone...quit stalkin haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i was masturbating


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats sexually disturbing to hear that from my mom


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i was masturbating


 :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi: :tmi:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i was also kidding


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i was also kidding



whatever you say plaaaaaaaaya


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

haha, thats no way to talk to your mother


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up bitch haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

See now thats more like the normal type of posting i see from everyone. And im not stalking...at least im not stalking you :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats it, you're getting mommy's special whip


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Up late...reading up on networking and windows stuff.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> thats it, you're getting mommy's special whip



ok...if your talkin about S&M, im not into that playa hahahahaha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Coco said:


> Up late...reading up on networking and windows stuff.


ah, networking and windows stuff...both very boring in my eyes. I really cant see myself staying in computer engineering in school for very much longer. It has just started to bore me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up, nerd haha jk


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i was thinking more cat of nine tails style.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats that mean, hemingway? haha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> shut up, nerd haha jk


Im not your typical computer nerd though...yes i know about computers but you would never know that if you met me. Most people just think im a hippy with my long red hair and goutee. That will change in a few weeks when i get my hair cut.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

red hair is for women, and scandanavians


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> . Most people just think im a hippy with my long red hair and goutee. That will change in a few weeks when i get my hair cut.



tough childhood, huh haha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> Up late...reading up on networking and windows stuff.


OMG HI2U :waving:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> OMG HI2U :waving:


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zoloft sucks dick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> zoloft sucks dick


u just noticed that after like 2 months?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> OMG HI2U :waving:


 :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> u just noticed that after like 2 months?



im saying it from personal experiences haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im saying it from personal experiences haha


i was liking it for a while but recently ive been getting angry as a mofo and i hear it can make u angry


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbdwn: to Zoloft..just doesnt work.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

i need to go to jack in the box  :givebeer:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i was liking it for a while but recently ive been getting angry as a mofo and i hear it can make u angry



ive been on it for 4 years, and you get use to it i guess


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> i need to go to jack in the box  :givebeer:


hey isnt that a resturant or something? lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hey isnt that a resturant or something? lol


 you cant be serious


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> you cant be serious


I am.

When I was in Hawaii..there was a resturant called Jack in the Box.

No lie. :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and the 99 cent super tacos are the best thing ever made. hand crafted by god each morning. Jack in the box is everywhere. im suprised you guys dont have them


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hey isnt that a resturant or something? lol
> 
> 
> Flying V said:
> ...




actually i thought the same thing...i have heard of jack in the box but dont really know what it is.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ah my tylenol PM's are kicking in. night all


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> and the 99 cent super tacos are the best thing ever made. hand crafted by god each morning. Jack in the box is everywhere. im suprised you guys dont have them


hahahahah hand crafted by god 
that's great!!
I love me some stuffed jalapenos too  :cheers:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> ah my tylenol PM's are kicking in. night all


night night


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmmm. too bad im falling asleep, theres on like 5 min from my house


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> and the 99 cent super tacos are the best thing ever made. hand crafted by god each morning. Jack in the box is everywhere. im suprised you guys dont have them


Nahh never saw one here..to bad..it sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> mmmm. too bad im falling asleep, theres on like 5 min from my house


you can do it!
yeah I have one just around the corner too


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> actually i thought the same thing...i have heard of jack in the box but dont really know what it is.


It's resturant/take out kind of place..with good food (Ive heard).


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

no jack in the boxes here in tampa, but eh, we got taco bell, and theres a place called the pink taco, i love eating there, pink paper wrappers, its a little taco stand on busch..greatest thing ever


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> no jack in the boxes here in tampa, but eh, we got taco bell, and theres a place called the pink taco, i love eating there, pink paper wrappers, its a little taco stand on busch..greatest thing ever


LOL, OK...please tell me your joking about the pink taco stand that is on busch. There are so many jokes to that i dont even know where to begin. You have got to be joking...you, you just have got to be.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ill take pics of it later, theres really one here


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> LOL, OK...please tell me your joking about the pink taco stand that is on busch. There are so many jokes to that i dont even know where to begin. You have got to be joking...you, you just have got to be.


hahahahaha yeah I had to re-read that a couple of times


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I sure as hell would like to see pics of that to. Pink Taco? haha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jack in the box needs to bring back the 99 cent western cheese burger, that thing was the shit!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I sure as hell would like to see pics of that to. Pink Taco? haha


so would i. do you have a digital camera? :showpics:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yep, ill take pics tomorrow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cant sleeppppppppppppppp


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> jack in the box needs to bring back the 99 cent western cheese burger, that thing was the shit!


hahaha yes it was


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha yes it was


ah, the days of being full for $3... [homer] two westerns and two tacos for $2.97 ahhhhggghghhghgh ::drool::[/homer]


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, i'm goin to bed. goodnight ya'll.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

night night sno


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

adios sno


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> ah, the days of being full for $3... [homer] two westerns and two tacos for $2.97 ahhhhggghghhghgh ::drool::[/homer]


HAHAHAHAHA

lol hey i just realized what your avatar was hahhaha :fluffy:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, well its 3:45 and i guess im going to call it a night. Goodnight everyone


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
goodnight :givebeer:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Ok, well its 3:45 and i guess im going to call it a night. Goodnight everyone


night night


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shupupyourhotnissangurl200sx


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lol 

willyoumarryme

haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you know what...its 1 AM and I am STILL proud to be a prep :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lol
> 
> willyoumarryme
> 
> haha


 wowarentyouguysmovingfast.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> wowarentyouguysmovingfast.


lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bloop bloop splash splash


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> wowarentyouguysmovingfast.


heyIaskedthequestion


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i dont want this thread to die


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

god i want to sleep... fucking hot gils getting all up in my shit then leaving...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

dont worry..hopefully it wont..us late nighters need to stick together


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

someone will just make another one.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah i'm awake. gotta pack for tomorrow.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm still awake, thanks to SOME people


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'd like to keep some girls awake. in the motion of my avatar.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^haha im sure you would 

these forums keep me going all night..


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I wish I COULD SLEEP...*shakes fist*


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sleep is overrated girl...you know that


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hey goddess, want to go to sleep together


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

BlackgayseX said:


> hey goddess, want to go to sleep together


Oh, you will die...LOL


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I didn't know it was late at night yet


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lol I hear some fightin words!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

BlackgayseX said:


> hey goddess, want to go to sleep together


LOL i dont know if you could handle it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I didn't know it was late at night yet


its really not yet but it feels like it should be for me...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I didn't know it was late at night yet


 its not.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> LOL i dont know if you could handle it


OH, OH, OH pick me, pick me...i could handle it :waving:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> LOL i dont know if you could handle it



:fluffpol: :jawdrop:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

4:20 is late


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]4:20 is late[/QUOTE]

also a very good number


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its only 1:15


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^for very good reasons


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what are you talking about


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

So yea...whats keepin everyone up


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

blue balls!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

these forums, and also the pain in my leg


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> So yea...whats keepin everyone up


you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drugs. i had a headache awhile ago. walked into the kitchen, grabbed a bottle that said tylenol and took two. walked back in 5 min later to get some pizza and see that the bottle sitting out is my dads special tylenol from when he had his heart surgery. now im all pepped up like im on speed or something


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

nobody knows what 4:20 is???


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> these forums, and also the pain in my leg


whats wrong with your leg


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you keep humping it!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]nobody knows what 4:20 is???[/QUOTE]

did you miss my reply, i said it was a good number...im sorry i didnt come right out and say POT...HE IS TALKING ABOUT POT!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

everyone knows what 4:20 is. its just not funny anymore lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

BlackgayseX said:


> you keep humping it!


its not me, maybe tonny is over at her place???


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

thank you


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

its 11:15 and i was waitin for my laundry to finish so I can pack for my vegas trip


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> its 11:15 and i was waitin for my laundry to finish so I can pack for my vegas trip


im watching family guy


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

what happens in vegas stays in vegas


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> its not me, maybe tonny is over at her place???


haha you spelled his name wrong 

noo but i wish haha...i got a cramp in my leg from work..after sittin on your ass for a couple of days and then running around at work it kinda hits ya.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]what happens in vegas stays in vegas[/QUOTE]
unless its an STD!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

very true.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha you spelled his name wrong
> 
> noo but i wish haha...i got a cramp in my leg from work..after sittin on your ass for a couple of days and then running around at work it kinda hits ya.


Shit, is it 1 "N", oh well...you knew who i ment


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Flying V said:


> unless its an STD!


herpes, the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Flying V said:


> unless its an STD!


dude whats this fetish u have with venerial diseases? every time u post it has somethin to do with a std. did u get one?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nope.i bag it. its vegas, implying hookers and sex. therefore, everything stay in vegas unless its an std. man do i have to spell everything out for you guys..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Shit, is it 1 "N", oh well...you knew who i ment


haha yea I know..i was just messin with ya


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

any body got any thing to say.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

not really, ummm...guitargoddess if offline and now im really bored watching futurama. How is that?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

good


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nope..but remember we gotta keep this thread going. :thumbup: haha

oh yea I think this is one of the cleanest B13 SE-R's ive seen..and its in my area haha =) SE-Rrrr


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

chapelle's show is on


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy clap...i take a shower and guitaragoddess re appears and u all whore the late nite thread like its goin outta style!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^man you shouldnt have expected less!

what are your showers five hours long? haha


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

going to sleep


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i took a quick shower


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> holy clap...i take a shower and guitaragoddess re appears and u all whore the late nite thread like its goin outta style!


yeah you missed a lot...but guitargoddess re-appearing isnt that huge. She was never really gone, she just stopped posted because of some of the members on here. I think now that she has another girl giving her backup she will be on more.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im baaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah you missed a lot...but guitargoddess re-appearing isnt that huge. She was never really gone, she just stopped posted because of some of the members on here. I think now that she has another girl giving her backup she will be on more.


And I will continue to back her up. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^ill be in the back of you


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> And I will continue to back her up. :thumbup:


Good, i mean even when she is not posting here i talk to her so it doesnt make much difference to me but i like another girl posting around here. Makes for funny conversations with everyone else.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ^^ill be in the back of you


hehehe I gots no problem with that.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Good, i mean even when she is not posting here i talk to her so it doesnt make much difference to me but i like another girl posting around here. Makes for funny conversations with everyone else.


Thats true. But shes a real sweetheart and genuine as far as I can tell and I only defend people like that. :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Thats true. But shes a real sweetheart and genuine as far as I can tell and I only defend people like that. :thumbup:


I totally agree, i wouldnt be so into her if i didnt think she was genuine... :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nissangurl...your sig in sexy...i cant handle it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^well your going to have to learn how to handle it, if you wanna be able to handle me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ^^well your going to have to learn how to handle it, if you wanna be able to handle me.



we'll find out when you get here


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok..we'll see..

but you have been warned so just remember that.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Ok..we'll see..
> 
> but you have been warned so just remember that.


OOooo, you better watch out man, this one is fiesty :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> you


:thumbdwn: so pathetic.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I totally agree, i wouldnt be so into her if i didnt think she was genuine... :fluffy:


Thats sweet =) 


I wanna hear sweet words like that to! haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> OOooo, you better watch out man, this one is fiesty :thumbup:



we'll see about that...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

actually...we'll see who's feistier.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> actually...we'll see who's feistier.



quiet, or you'll get the houdini hahahah


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Thats true. But shes a real sweetheart and genuine as far as I can tell and I only defend people like that. :thumbup:





NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> And I will continue to back her up.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> ^^ill be in the back of you





NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehehe I gots no problem with that.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> ^^nissangurl...your sig in sexy...i cant handle it





NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ^^well your going to have to learn how to handle it, if you wanna be able to handle me.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> we'll find out when you get here





NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Ok..we'll see..
> 
> but you have been warned so just remember that.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yea pull that shit with me and you die hahahaha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...nice work


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


ROFL rrright


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you better not spit ^^ ahaha wow...jk haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha i would say something but that isnt anyones business hahaha

we always be j/k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> :thumbdwn: so pathetic.


dont be jealous fool :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, why the hell did you post a pic of a ferret nismoprincess???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I just realized I posted 94 times today, including the early morning. Damn not only am I a post whore but I have no life hahahaha

Woop 95th!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh, i see now...they are going to try to post a lot of random crap that doesnt usually come thru the late nite thread to prove it needs to be closed. You guys are tricky but damnit i still want this thread to be open. Another one will just be put in its place. And nissangirl 95 isnt bad...now 195 would be a bit extreme.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Oh, i see now...they are going to try to post a lot of random crap that doesnt usually come thru the late nite thread to prove it needs to be closed. You guys are tricky but damnit i still want this thread to be open. Another one will just be put in its place. And nissangirl 95 isnt bad...now 195 would be a bit extreme.












now your on the trolley!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Oh, i see now...they are going to try to post a lot of random crap that doesnt usually come thru the late nite thread to prove it needs to be closed. You guys are tricky but damnit i still want this thread to be open. Another one will just be put in its place. And nissangirl 95 isnt bad...now 195 would be a bit extreme.


I just realized that to..

I still want this thread to be open!

hehe yea your right 195..would be a little extreme. :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahha we're just f*cking with you guys....carry on :fluffy:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe damn straight! j/k 

Uhh this is my 99th post!

One more and Ill have a 100 posts for today..wow..what is wrong with me haha.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i just got up, but i got work in a few hours oh btw ^ is hot..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> oh btw ^ is hot..


prove it.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehe damn straight! j/k
> 
> Uhh this is my 99th post!
> 
> One more and Ill have a 100 posts for today..wow..what is wrong with me haha.











NissanGirl200sx^^^

JK...after this i will have 95 posts in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

see sno, shes hot


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> NissanGirl200sx^^^
> 
> JK...after this i will have 95 posts in the last 24 hours.



^^^lol damn straight!

wow..then I just beat you in posts because this is my 100th in the last 24 hours! =)


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> see sno, shes hot


damn sno, you didnt know she had actually posted pics...guess that shows you


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ^^^lol damn straight!
> 
> wow..then I just beat you in posts because this is my 100th in the last 24 hours! =)


LOL...your just a little bit of a better whore then i am i guess...but you still havent beat my 392 posts during the "24 hours of post whoring" thread, and that was will me stopping after i hit my 1000 post total mark, the winner ended up with almost 900 posts in 1 day


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:fluffy:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> :fluffy:


thats a little bit of a wasted post dont you think OPIUM??? :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> see sno, shes hot


 :idhitit: :banhump:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> LOL...your just a little bit of a better whore then i am i guess...but you still havent beat my 392 posts during the "24 hours of post whoring" thread, and that was will me stopping after i hit my 1000 post total mark, the winner ended up with almost 900 posts in 1 day


hehe..damn..well if something like that ever happens again, Ill try and beat your mark..but damn I dont know about 900 posts!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn sno, you didnt know she had actually posted pics...guess that shows you


sorry, i actually have a REAL LIFE GIRLFRIEND, it's not my job to drool over intarweb chicks.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

actually he's seen it already according to the gallery.

and guys its the web..no need to get bitchy about little things.

relax. 

edit: i dont know if i should have tooken that comment into offense or not. oh well.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> sorry, i actually have a REAL LIFE GIRLFRIEND, it's not my job to drool over intarweb chicks.


good for you, you want a cookie??? im sure everyone on here has lives....why do you think you only see my post when its late...because i dont sleep much and this gives me something to do at night. During the day i am usually doing something.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> good for you, you want a cookie??? im sure everyone on here has lives....why do you think you only see my post when its late...because i dont sleep much and this gives me something to do at night. During the day i am usually doing something.


um... did i say anything about anyone not having a life? 

and nissangirl, yes, i have seen your pic. for some reason i didn't remember that being you.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> um... did i say anything about anyone not having a life?
> 
> and nissangirl, yes, i have seen your pic. for some reason i didn't remember that being you.


well you did kind of make it sound like that...its all good. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The bitching is done. haha


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so uh, club mofo roll call

im here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> The bitching is done. haha


LOL...well the bitching in OT will never be done. As it is its 4:12 so im thinking sleep sounds like a good idea at this point. Goodnight Sno, Kardon, and NissanGirl...i think you are the only 3 left in OT right at the moment.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hey this is our thread, go to your club mofo one! 

hahaha just messin..but its true.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Night night Box..ill see you around tomorrow as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> so uh, club mofo roll call
> 
> im here


i'm here too

nighty night boxbro


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

just tryin to change the topic good night box


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so what do you think of my club mofo title as "urine artist"?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

pretty funny sno, but i like mine the best


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks, i thought of it myself. 

so are you really 15?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah i really am 15 sno..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

crazy.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

alright Im out...goodnight all!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

or should I say good morning! haha


----------

